# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Vortech vs. Tunze, a prova dos 9 -  Artigo da Advanced Aquarist

## Ricardo Pinto

Viva  :Olá: ,

Foi publicado há poucas horas um dos melhores artigos que li nos últimos tempos:

Feature Article: Experimental Comparison of Measured Flow Output of Aquarium Propeller Pumps &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine



É um facto que as marcas de bombas de circulação podem anunciar o que quiserem, porque faltam-nos instrumentos para medir com precisão a capacidade anunciada.

Se uma bomba anuncia uma capacidade de mover 6000L/h, não possuímos meios para provar que isso é verdade, para além do nosso "olho". 

Este artigo, escrito por aquaristas de grande nome, procurou testar as bombas mais comercializadas do mercado e verificar se a capacidade das mesmas correspondia ao que era anunciado.

Fiquei chocado, pese embora já tinha notado uma diferença, porque a Tunze foi a grande "derrotada" neste confronto. Não só se portou pior em termos de eficiência, como fugiu muito do que era supostamente anunciado.

Recomendo a leitura do artigo, mas em jeito de resumo, junto aqui neste tópico as duas figuras mais relevantes do artigo:


_Figure 14. Comparison of Advertised Output Flowrates with Measured Output Flowrates_

Nesta imagem podem ver como a Vortech se comportou de forma espectacular, superando os valores anunciados. 
Por outro lado, a Tunze ficou muito aquém do anunciado. 


]
_Figure 15. Flow Efficiency of the Pumps Tested_

Em termos de eficiência / consumo energético, continua a verificar-se a tendência de um bom comportamento das Vortech e novamente uma pobre performance das Tunze.
Nota de destaque para as Koralia, da Hydor, que se revelaram as bombas mais eficientes em termos de consumo energético.


O artigo na generalidade parece-me muito bem escrito, os métodos estão bem pormenorizados, embora eu não perceba muito do assunto. 
Para os que acreditam em teorias de conspiração, poderíamos pensar que é um artigo feito por Americanos, logo privilegiou a marca "americana". Mas gostei muito da adenda final:




> Addendum
> 
> On completion of the study, the paper was sent to Tunze and Hydor prior to this publication. Based on these results, Tunze conducted its own independent tests on the Tunze pumps and have confirmed our results. On further discussion with Tunze we do not feel the errors were deliberate attempts to mislead, but rather their misguided faith in theoretical calculations that often do not translate well into real world application and use. In light of these finding Tunze is working to remedy the situation. For any resolution on how Tunze will address this please refer to Tunze's website for more information.


Este sim, foi um verdadeiro "murro no estômago" da Tunze. Resta-nos a esperança que com este artigo, a Tunze procure melhorar as suas bombas com conceitos inovadores - o que não tem acontecido nos últimos anos. 

Veredicto final Tunze vs. Vortech?  Vortech.....  :SbOk:  Sem qualquer dúvida.

Um abraço,

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bom artigo Ricardo, obrigado.
Por acaso tenho Vortech e Koralia embora sempre fui adepto das Tunze.

De qualquer maneira gostaria que tivessem testado as Koralia que podem ser controladas por WaveMaker já que as Vortech acabam por fazer mais barulho que o desejável, se passares dos 60% do potencial da bomba.

As Koralia são super silenciosas embora esteticamente e a nivel de potencia e controlo ainda devam um pouco para ás Vortech  :Whistle: .

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

Um artigo sem dúvida bom e interessante. Seria bom ler o que escreve a Tunze sobre o assunto...  fui ao site mas não vi nada (ou não soube procurar). 
O artigo aponta para o que me parece ser uma lacuna que pode agora ser resolvida... uma norma de ensaios... futuro dirá. 

Quanto a resultados ... as Koralia parecem ser de facto a melhor concebidas a todos os níveis.

Este artigo merecia ser traduzido para Português  :yb665: ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Pedro,

A resposta da Tunze já foi publicada no reefbuilders.

Atentamente,
Pedro Peres

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Por um lado, ainda bem que não gastei uma pipa de massa nas 6205.

Por outro,é de louvar a atitude deles. Agora, aguardemos pelas correcções, e como é que eles vão fazer com os actuais clientes.

Se eles fizerem retoma das bombas antigas, é uma despesa brutal, vamos ver o que acontece.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro,
> 
> A resposta da Tunze já foi publicada no reefbuilders.
> 
> Atentamente,
> Pedro Peres


 :Olá:  Obrigado ... eu não consulto a reefbuilders mas obviamente que neste caso irei ver 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu tenho desde Fevereiro 2 Vortech mp60w e estou muito satisfeito.....fazem um pouco de ruido...mas com tudo o resto (escumador....etc) nem se nota assim tanto.....

Estão ambas na mesma lateral e fazem uma corrente espectacular e muito potente em todo o aquario....e o meu aqua tem 2m x 1m x 0,85m......


Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A reacção da Tunze foi a esperada, conformismo e nada de novo. Têm agora muito que trabalhar em R&D.

Quando li a primeira vez o artigo escapou-me os "Acknowledgment" = Agradecimentos




> We would like to thank EcoTech Marine for providing the large aquarium and renting the equipment needed for the study. The work was performed under the technical guidance and consultation with Bill Straka and Sanjay Joshi of Penn State University. The data was collected by Mike Sandford during his summer internship at EcoTech Marine.


Pimbaaa... Foi uma boa estratégia, investir dinheiro num estudo independente de uma Universidade. Melhor que muitas manobras de marketing infrutíferas.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Per Roger Vitko of Tunze: "I have never left anybody up the creek and I wouldn't continue to do this job if that was the situation. I value my word and my integrity too much. Give us 6 months, you will see the progress, you will see the solution, if you have an existing pump, we will take care of it."


Xiii... Será que o tipo disse isto a "quente" ou vai mesmo cumprir? Substituir as bombas era obra.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Interessante...mas dá que pensar, que uma empresa como a Tunze considere que é dificil criar modelos  para esta avaliação, e 3 aquariofilistas americanos usem um modelo e tenham tanta segurança no mesmo que  até o enviaram à tunze,, que o considerou válido! 
 Teorias da conspiração à parte,pode ser que havendo unanimidade na forma de avaliar, a  informação seja mais fidedigna.
 Melhor para nós consumidores.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  A Tunze está a ter uma atitude profissional e pelo que escreve está a ser proactiva numa atitude de melhoria continua que sempre teve. O meu primeiro escumador de jeito foi um tunze de superfície que na altura era inovador, hoje já não é assim e esta empresa acompanha e inova... aguardemos pois pelos 6 meses que mencionam...Pela longa e vasta experiência que têm será de esperar uma resposta à altura e a aceitação da metodologia revela inteligência técnica, empresarial. O método até poderá evoluir com o tempo, o que é saudável, mas agora coloca um marco, mais um passo no sentido da melhoria continua, do conhecimento e ninguém sabe tudo, vamos sabendo e evoluindo, a Tunze igualmente.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Venho por este meio louvar a atitude da Tunze.

A circulação do meu aquário é feita por 2x Tunze Turbelle Elecronic 7200

Uma tem 7 e a outra tem 6 anos.
Apenas a bomba com 7 anos necessitou de um rotor...
Baixo consumo...

Continuando...

Se fosse uma outra marca, talvez enfiasse a cabeça debaixo da areia...
Se fosse uma outra marca, discordava do estudo...

Assim, assume a falha, publicita R&D e continua a ser Tunze.
Não acredito que não soubessem da deturpação dos valores por si anunciados... mas é como na F1... se o túnel de vento estiver mal calibrado... todos os desenvolvimentos no carro terão um comportamento contrário aos dados recolhidos...
Ainda para mais, neste momento a guerra de bombas 'High-Cost' é entre Vortech e Tunze, onde o mercado se encontra dividido, onde todos esperam um salto na Tunze...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> Venho por este meio louvar a atitude da Tunze.
> 
> A circulação do meu aquário é feita por 2x Tunze Turbelle Elecronic 7200
> 
> Uma tem 7 e a outra tem 6 anos.
> Apenas a bomba com 7 anos necessitou de um rotor...
> Baixo consumo...
> ...


Foram teimosos, e não quiseram evoluir...

Mas a vortech está em muitos piores lençois...
Os chineses, podem mesmo aniquilar a vortech...

A tunze, agora tem de investir e se calhar divergir da vortech é capaz de ser boa ideia...usar menos rare earth elements...

No reefbuilders, vem lá os preços de um dos ingredientes mais importantes nas vortech, e que dá a rotação pelo vidro ao rotor...
os chineses, depois de obrigarem á falência de n minas fora da china, com actos de dumping e baixo preço, agora como têm o monopólio, fizeram subir...
 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

mais de 100x certos elementos, que antes o kilo estava a 1 dolar agora está 200...300 dolares...
 :Big Grin: 

Jogada de mestre, dumping, eliminam a concorrência, e depois UPAUPA, destroem milhares de empresas na area tecnologica....
porque os imans não são só para motores de aquariofilia...

uma jogada de mestre...
A vortech já veio se queixar, e para conseguirem se manter no mercado têm de cortar margens...enfim, vejo periodo dificil para vortech...

a menos que despeçam o pessoal dos USA e implantem a fábrica na china...como os chienses querem.

O preço desses materiais na china é ....centimos versus centenas de dolares fora.

agora não me venham dizer que a china não quer eclipsar o mundo ocidental, e ganhar uma guerra que parecem estar a travar...
será que ninguém tem perspicácia para ver isto?
Pior ainda é o socrates ir pedir para eles comprarem divida aos tugas...
lol
é tipo matem-me...toma lá a pistola!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Não tem nada a ver o que vou escrever... mas pegando na dissertação do António Vitor... aqui na Venezuela 1L de combustível custa 1 cêntimo...
Ou seja, mete-se 40L e gasta-se 0.40  :SbSourire2: 

Incrível!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Não sou a favor das nacionalizações, mas esses nacionalizaram o que dá lucro, nós nacionalizamos o BPN! 

Já estamos a fugir do tema.

Devia sair um teste com todos os modelos da tunze. Eu tenho a 6101 e agora estou na dúvida com o real caudal daquilo.

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> Não tem nada a ver o que vou escrever... mas pegando na dissertação do António Vitor... aqui na Venezuela 1L de combustível custa 1 cêntimo...
> Ou seja, mete-se 40L e gasta-se 0.40€ 
> 
> Incrível!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Neodymium costs driving up prices on magnets, how will the cost be passed onto the consumer?




> “The rising cost of Neodymium will quickly impact the aquarium hobby due to the common use of magnets and motors in aquarium equipment. As a non-Chinese based manufacturer we applaud the WTO for its recognition of this problem and recent ruling regarding China’s REM policies. We hope for a speedy correction in the market price of these materials,”  said Tim Marks, President of EcoTech Marine.


afinal são todos os motores, e parece que um dia vamos ver só made in china...
 e não vamos poder ter made in germany ou USA.
Portanto não é só a tunze que está em maus lençois...também a vortech e eheim e que tais...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A Ecotech também emitiu um comunicado... claro que com outro estado de espírito  :SbSourire: 

EcoTech Marine | EcoTech Marine Pumps Deliver More Flow than Promised




> EcoTech Marine Pumps Deliver More Flow than Promised
> 
> New study proves that flow from the VorTech family of pumps exceeds even the companys own advertised claims
> 
> EcoTech Marine, the company that revolutionized the reef aquarium propeller pump, is pleased to announce the results of a scientific study on flow rates published today in this months edition of Advanced Aquarist magazine.
> 
> Dr. Sanjay Joshi, Ph.D., professor of Industrial Engineering and Manufacturing at the Pennsylvania State University, conducted the study. He used a proven method to accurately determine the output flow of several leading aquarium propeller pumps. The study scientifically shows the entire VorTech line delivers superior flow rates far in excess of what EcoTech Marine itself was claiming in its own marketing and advertising.
> 
> The MP40, the VorTech that started it all, delivers 18.2% more than its advertised claim of 3200 GPHnetting 3781 GPH in the study.
> ...

----------


## António Vitor

> A Ecotech também emitiu um comunicado... claro que com outro estado de espírito 
> 
> EcoTech Marine | EcoTech Marine Pumps Deliver More Flow than Promised


Estão a cantar de galo...
os chineses e as suas sunsun vão lhes dar arroz...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Como dizem os brasileiros: "sem querer duvidar de algumas conclusões do estudo, mas já duvidando"...

...Não posso deixar de achar estranho coisas como:

- Uma Koralia 7 gasta metade de uma koralia 5?
- Uma Koralia 5 tem tanto fluxo como uma koralia 7? (Este sim é o ovo de colombo. O mesmo fluxo por metade do consumo?! É obra!!!)
- A Tunze 6305, não chega a fazer 4000 GAL quando está anunciada a 8000 GAL?

E depois isto foram medições ao máximo fluxo! Quanto dura uma vortech em máximo fluxo? Tive tunzes a bombarem ao máximo 24/7 durante 3 anos, sem qualquer problema.

Se bem percebi "a coisa" das vortech, o que é caro é o controlador expeculação claro está, e o que é bom é ter aqueles modos todos de correntes e afins. Ora se é isso que é bom, medir a bomba no máximo não quer dizer muito! E a bomba até pode dar um valor absurdo de fluxo no máximo, mas não durar muito tempo se estiver sempre no máximo!

Não sei... Pareço um defensor das tunze contra as vortech, mas 
sempre usei Tunze (porque também não havia grande concorrência) e agora comprei uma MP60 para o aquário novo!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais algumas informações por parte da Tunze...

Roger Vitko, da Tunze, em conversa com Mike Rice do blog Reefs.com

Tunze’s Next Move | Reefs.com




> As Roger put it, “there is no conclusion to be drawn as of yet. We only acknowledge that doing the same test, the same way, we get the same result, but we have a lot more to look into.” 
> He also tells me that they have been working hard on this since the article came out and that “A comprehensive comparison of the pumps will be done, we will test everything, not just flow at the pump, but flow where it matters at the corals, at your reef. We will test decibels, flow pattern, flow at distance, you name it.” 
> Roger simply asks that we give them a chance to figure this out before assuming anything, and I would like to ask the same. Everywhere I look people rant about how we assumed the pumps were tested well before and we should not do so again, but then aren’t we doing the same by jumping on the heals of this new method a little prematurely? We need to give time for some rebuttal before we call this one fact. 
> 
> Roger also gave me some details about results they have already achieved and how they are looking to get to where they want to be. “In addition we will work on increasing the flow at the pump, we have already accomplished 3200gph from a 6105 and 4900 from a 6205, 6305 will require new parts be made and tested but they are already being designed and when I arrive 3D prints should be ready for testing. Of course getting from that to a molded part takes further time. We will test these solutions for noise, flow, power consumption, etc, before we send them out. ” 
> I think it should be pretty clear that they are not trying to duck anything, so lets give them a chance to further our knowledge still about fluid dynamics in the reef tank. Lets not count one of the primo manufacturers in the industry out quite yet.


Eheh... agora até vão testar o ruído... pois muito bem, com isto ganhamos todos nós.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Hugo,




> - Uma Koralia 7 gasta metade de uma koralia 5?
> - Uma Koralia 5 tem tanto fluxo como uma koralia 7? (Este sim é o ovo de colombo. O mesmo fluxo por metade do consumo?! É obra!!!)
> - A Tunze 6305, não chega a fazer 4000 GAL quando está anunciada a 8000 GAL?


Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que a Koralia 7 e 8 são modelos mais recentes do que a 5 e 6. Provavelmente fizeram algumas modificações que permitiram um menor consumo, com maior fluxo. Essa informação já vinha de trás, a própria marca anuncia uma melhor performance, com menor consumo.

Quanto ao facto do desvio tão grande na Tunze, a justificação que a Tunze deu foi mais ou menos esta: Eles fazem testes de fluxo comparando o tempo de enchimento de um saco, logo nos modelos maiores este modelo não é prático. O que eles fizeram foi um modelo matemático teórico, e pelos vistos falharam.

----------


## António Vitor

> Mais algumas informações por parte da Tunze...
> 
> Roger Vitko, da Tunze, em conversa com Mike Rice do blog Reefs.com
> 
> Tunzes Next Move | Reefs.com
> 
> 
> 
> Eheh... agora até vão testar o ruído... pois muito bem, com isto ganhamos todos nós.


O problema, é que usam testes diferentes, e metodologias diferentes, que nem anunciam, e dão como válidos flowrates....

O que a experiencia veio "destabilizar" foi esta prática, agora têm de anunciar como obtiveram os tais valores...outro problema é mudarem de metodologia, para parecerem bem no retrato...deveriam todos usar uma metodologia...e ponto final.

enfim, digo é que pelo que me parece e de modo subjectivo a tunze está a alguns anos de distância...

A fisica de fluidos e etc, é das coisas mais complexas da natureza, mas está bem estudada, até presumo que se consiga conceber em computador modelos ajustáveis, onde podem alterar certos parametros e ver o que acontece...
julgo que nunca o fizeram.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Eheh... agora até vão testar o ruído... pois muito bem, com isto ganhamos todos nós.


Já que toda a gente se queixa do zum zum das Vortech, seria uma jogada de mestre da Tunze encontrar também uma solução para tornar as bombas deles nas mais silenciosas do mercado.
Outro parâmetro que me parece merecer a nossa atenção é o rácio litro/hora por euro gasto na bomba.
Aí as Vortech deixam um pouco a desejar e as Tunze também a julgar pelos resultados do teste. O menor preço é compensado pelo menor fluxo.

----------


## António Vitor

> Já que toda a gente se queixa do zum zum das Vortech, seria uma jogada de mestre da Tunze encontrar também uma solução para tornar as bombas deles nas mais silenciosas do mercado.
> Outro parâmetro que me parece merecer a nossa atenção é o rácio litro/hora por euro gasto na bomba.
> Aí as Vortech deixam um pouco a desejar e as Tunze também a julgar pelos resultados do teste. O menor preço é compensado pelo menor fluxo.


As tunze fazem menos barulho, porque estão dentro de água, támbém aquecem mais a água....há vantagens e desvantagens, eles que não procurem só as vantagens...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> As tunze fazem menos barulho, porque estão dentro de água, támbém aquecem mais a água....há vantagens e desvantagens, eles que não procurem só as vantagens...


Pois mas da fama de fazer publicidade enganosa já não se livram.
Aliás podem inventar as justificações que quiserem sobre a metodologia técnica dos testes de fluxo mas é uma vergonha que uma marca supostamente  lider não consiga avaliar os próprios produtos quando as outras todas o fizeram com bastante mais rigor.

Uma reputação demora anos a construir e segundos a destruir.

É aquela velha coisa do: "I am already number one so why try harder?"

Toda a gente sabe que é um princípio de ouro dos negócios que mais difícil que chegar ao topo é ficar por lá.
Acho que a Tunze está a perceber isso daí a agressividade financeira que está a colocar na reacção a este "o Rei vai nu".
Desenvolver e depois distribuir uma solução técnica gratuíta para melhorar os produtos que já estão em uso é de facto corajoso e de louvar.
Agora isso foi uma medida desesperada tomada na mesma reunião em que despediram o engenheiro responsável pelo desenvolvimento e/ou pelo teste.   

Eu tenho uma 6200 que, dizem eles, faz 12000 l/h.

Acho que lhes vou mandar um mail a perguntar se esses 12000 l/h foram calculados da mesma forma que o fluxo destas novas bombas porque se assim foi andei a ser enganado 6 anos. 

Porque raio é que os clientes mais antigos devem ser discriminados se até foram prejudicados durante mais tempo?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas...

Eu acho que devo ser dos poucos que... nem gostou do teste... nem gostou da resposta oficial da Tunze USA...

Não gostei do teste pois foi patrocinado pela Ecotech... e entre os produtos em análise constam três das suas bombas Vortech... não gostei também do grupo de modelos escolhidos... queria ver mais modelos da Tunze bem como de várias outras marcas (Aquamedic, Resun, etc., etc.).

Não gostei da resposta do americano responsável pela Tunze nos EUA, pois aceitou os resultados e testes sem um tempo de análise dos mesmos adequado... e muito menos da resposta dele tipo "ah, sim, a nossa metodologia infelizmente revelou-se incorrecta e os fluxos reais são inferiores aos que nós esperávamos [nalguns casos 50% inferiores] e então dêem-nos 6 meses que nós vamos compensá-los"... Eu acho que a Tunze da Alemanha deveria dispensar os serviços deste (ir)responsável... A ser verdade, os clientes que adquiriram os modelos 6205 e 6305 têm mais do que razões suficientes para exigirem uma indeminização ou compensação por terem adquirido um produto com performance x e a performance real ser apenas ou pouco mais de metade desse valor... Reembolsos, retomas, indeminizações, seria o mínimo a esperar...

Tenho receio que não seja só a Moody's a atacar o EURO... com este "teste" tenho receio dos Americanos estarem a atacar a tecnologia Alemã...

No geral fiquei com mais dúvidas... e desiludido com o comunicado da Tunze *Americana*...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*E o império contra-ataca!  
*_(pareço um geek do Star Wars, sempre com os mesmos trocadilhos)_

A Tunze libertou um vídeo, para justificar os "maus" resultados apresentados no artigo da Advanced Aquarist



Parece manobra de diversão. Sinceramente e mesmo depois de observar a totalidade do vídeo, continuo a preferir muito mais a Vortech e a achar a corrente muito melhor para os nossos aquários.

Achei graça, que com aquele medidor que eles apresentam a Tunze 6305 porta-se pior do que a 6105. Ora reparem.... 

No próprio vídeo deles, eles demonstram a incoerência das bombas.... "Algo vai mal no reino da Dinamarca"

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo,

O vídeo da Tunze realmente está algo confuso... mas acho que percebi a ideia deles, querem demonstrar que o fluxo mais estreito das Tunze tem um maior alcance no comprimento do aquário... enquanto que a da competição terá um fluxo mais disperso e mais curto...

Acho que transportando o "combate" para os leds, é mais ou menos comparar as vantagens e desvantagens de utilizar leds com lentes (Tunze) com maior concentração e alcance, com leds sem lentes (Vortech) com maior dispersão mas menor alcance... No final acho que ambas as alternativas têm os seus prós-e-contras... e venha o Diabo e escolha...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> O vídeo da Tunze realmente está algo confuso... mas acho que percebi a ideia deles, querem demonstrar que o fluxo mais estreito das Tunze tem um maior alcance no comprimento do aquário... enquanto que a da competição terá um fluxo mais disperso e mais curto...
> 
> Acho que transportando o "combate" para os leds, é mais ou menos comparar as vantagens e desvantagens de utilizar leds com lentes (Tunze) com maior concentração e alcance, com leds sem lentes (Vortech) com maior dispersão mas menor alcance... No final acho que ambas as alternativas têm os seus prós-e-contras... e venha o Diabo e escolha...


Vortech wins...
 :Big Grin: 
epá que me interessa que atinja 20 kms, quero que haja circulação suficiente em todo o lado e ponto final.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
 Pensava que ja não havia duvidas em relação a estas duas bombas, principalmente quando comparam modelos que nem deviam ser comparados(MP40/ 6045,6055...).
 Na minha opinião e uso as 2 marcas, a vortech é muito melhor sem comparação possivel...
 No meu ver vantagens tunze:
 - não faz barulho
 -sempre da para orientar a bomba numa determinada direcção.
 As vantagens vortech ja toda gente sabe, circulação muito melhor e + dispersa,  não aquece a agua, não ocupa tanto espaço dentro do aquario, etc, etc, etc...
 Eu escolho vortech porque para o que queremos acho que é melhor e com um menor numero de bombas temos melhor resultados...
 A tunze pode fazer os videos que quiser a se justificar(ou a tentar) mas enquanto não fizer uma bomba a altura das vortech mais vale nem os fazer, porque fluxos de bombas estamos nos fartos de saber como são e quais são os melhores...

cumprimentos
Rúben

----------


## Artur Fonseca

A Vortech tem outros pontos fracos...

A parte do motor não pode estar submersa (não é à prova de água). Eu sei que a ideia não é esta utilização, mas no final do dia, perde versatilidade de aplicação.

O controlador não é à prova de água (houve perdas colossais de Vortechs no sismo do Japão com os controladores completamente pifados. Entretanto até houve uma petição para a Ecotech fazer caixas do controlador à prova de água).

Há uma certa moda do "pisca pisca" em alguns controladores... casos relatados aqui no fórum... afinal também tem os seus problemas de fiabilidade... pelo contrário as minhas Tunze 6025 nunca resolveram dar ao pisca-pisca...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Para não falar de novo no já tão criticado ruído das Vortech... nada silencioso... 

Prefiro também comprar produtos alemães, ao menos eles depois passam férias no Algarve e em visitas por cá, e temos retorno na economia. No caso da Vortech estamos a ajudar um país cujo Presidente disse em tom pejorativo "Os EUA não são Portugal nem a Grécia", e em que uma agência de rating nos passou para Lixo...  :SbSourire2: 

Claro que este último parágrafo estou a brincar... mas na dúvida, em caso de empate técnico, os continentes falam mais alto  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas Artur
Continuo a dizer e é so a MINHA opinião não ha comparação possivel... e ja que falas na fiabilidade das tunze , as minhas 2 6045 foram trocadas devido ao eixo enferrujar e partir... um pequeno exemplo nestas bombinhas de brincar da tunze...sim porque 6025, 6045 sao bombas de brincar  :yb624: ... penso que para haver comparação possivel por exemplo a uma mp40 teria de ser no minimo uma 6105, daí para baixo....

cumprimentos
Ruben

----------


## António Vitor

> A Vortech tem outros pontos fracos...
> 
> A parte do motor não pode estar submersa (não é à prova de água). Eu sei que a ideia não é esta utilização, mas no final do dia, perde versatilidade de aplicação.
> 
> O controlador não é à prova de água (houve perdas colossais de Vortechs no sismo do Japão com os controladores completamente pifados. Entretanto até houve uma petição para a Ecotech fazer caixas do controlador à prova de água).
> 
> Há uma certa moda do "pisca pisca" em alguns controladores... casos relatados aqui no fórum... afinal também tem os seus problemas de fiabilidade... pelo contrário as minhas Tunze 6025 nunca resolveram dar ao pisca-pisca... 
> 
> Para não falar de novo no já tão criticado ruído das Vortech... nada silencioso... 
> ...


A alemanha diz-me tanto comoo chile ou os EUA.
aliás em caso de dúvida compro coisas do chile...estou supermaravilhado com um esquentador chileno que comprei que substituiu um esquentador alemão do dobro do preço.
 :Smile: 
A europa é uma construção ficticia, é como agora a inglaterra...(vejam as noticias), nem é preciso descobrir qual é a percentagem de extra-comunitários nos tumultos...nem é preciso que me revelem são jovens...

não gostam da nação, aliás têm ódio a simbolos britânicos...
cá acontece igual, só que ainda não existe massa critica...
 :Big Grin: 

Portanto neste mundo sem pátria e sem coração, o dinheiro é a nação regente, e essa não tem pátria...
os alemães estão próximos em distância, usam a mesma moeda, mas se for preciso nos lixarem (eles têm grande parte da nossa divida e querem ganhar com os juros altos), lixam-nos...

Por mim acabava-se a união europeia, ontem era tarde...
os americanos mesmo assim e na história aconteceu, têm algum altruismo, pelo menos tinham...vejam o plano marshall salvou a europa.
Os alemães.... não têm o mesmo espirito do tuga:

"eu pertenço á zona euro" diz contente o tuga...
o alemão...está se a borrifar para quais os paises que partilha a moeda...desde que entre money...

portanto entre eua e alemanhã...
lol

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A europa é uma construção ficticia, é como agora a inglaterra...(vejam as noticias), nem é preciso descobrir qual é a percentagem de extra-comunitários nos tumultos...nem é preciso que me revelem são jovens...
> 
> não gostam da nação, aliás têm ódio a simbolos britânicos...
> cá acontece igual, só que ainda não existe massa critica...


Não penses que estes eventos têm algum simbolismo desse tipo.
O que se está aqui a passar é roubo e puro vandalismo. É uma cambada de putos, que sente a impotência da polícia para actuar, que se está a aproveitar para roubar uns computadores, telemóveis, sapatilhas, televisões.... enfim, tudo bens de 1ª necessidade, né?

----------


## António Vitor

> Não penses que estes eventos têm algum simbolismo desse tipo.
> O que se está aqui a passar é roubo e puro vandalismo. É uma cambada de putos, que sente a impotência da polícia para actuar, que se está a aproveitar para roubar uns computadores, telemóveis, sapatilhas, televisões.... enfim, tudo bens de 1ª necessidade, né?


Agora eu pergunto, na segunda guerra mundial caiam bombas, havia fome, e não roubavam... isto na Inglaterra.

japão terramotos brutais, e onde estão as pilhagens?

A cultura dos jovens que passa nas tv's também tem culpa...mas creio que não é só isso...
é a cultura da impunidade e do é jovem tem desculpa...claro que estamos na ditadura do politicamente correcto, e portanto...
 :Big Grin: 

Isto é apenas episódios ao estilo do que aconteceu em frança, mas sem um "rosto", até porque os tais bairros problemáticos onde se juntam os jovens, não existe os guetos homogeneos de frança, e as comunidades são mais ou menos de proviniências distintas (mesmo ingleses de gema no meio, mas claro pobres). 

Mas o problema é o mesmo...
Baixos rendimentos, frustração, cultura de marginalidade glorificada (isto acontece em portugal á grande), no seio de algumas comunidades (mesmo nos autoctones) nas camadas mais jovens.

Claro que o grande poder económico, está ainda a tentar ver onde isto rebenta, isto são efeitos claramente da globalização e do efeito (descida de nivel de vida) que é provocados em muitos países com o aumento do desemprego, porque existe e ocorre, deslocalização de empregos...para outras paragens mais baratas.

Claro que depois não vendem, o capitalismo sem compradores, definha, só que no meio disto ainda conseguem fazer umas fortunas, só que parece que estou mesmo a ver o principio do fim do sistema liberal financeirocrático...parece...
o comunismo morreu, e este neoliberalismo está a definhar nas portas da amargura...

MAs antes de morrer, vai espernear...
Se não morrer, vamos todos ter o mesmo nivel de vida que os nossos concorrentes da china...(retirando a elite da praxe)

Esqueçam os reefs...
cá já começou a queda...

----------


## António Vitor

lá estou eu a divagar...e a fugir do tema...
voltando ao tema...

vamos todos é usar SUNSUN!
Esqueçam as vortech e tunze...
sunsun é o futuro...
lol
porque não há...cacau...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  acabei de saber ... parece que estalou a bronca The Lewis Firm PLLC Announces Investigation of Tunze Aquarientechnik GMBH - Investors.com e o Sanjay poderá ser intimado como testemunha segundo pude apurar junto do mesmo ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> acabei de saber ... parece que estalou a bronca The Lewis Firm PLLC Announces Investigation of Tunze Aquarientechnik GMBH - Investors.com e o Sanjay poderá ser intimado como testemunha segundo pude apurar junto do mesmo ...
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Vou ser sincero...detesto isto.
"não é legal", a tunze até veio a publico dizer que queria resolver o problema.

Estou completamente do lado da tunze, acho isto mais uma das tais americanices...

quando não os podes vencer usa os advogados.
embora aqui não me parece que esteja nenhuma firma atrás desta acção ou será que existe?

Ver apple contra samsung, entre outros, quando começam a ver perda de mercado...advogados...
A apple não inventou o PDA nem os telemoveis, mas mete processos contra os outros como se tivesse sido a "autora" de tudo...

enfim...
Se a vortech está por detrás disto...muito mau mesmo!
básicamente tentam destruir a competição...em vez de se concentrarem em fazer o melhor produto.

diria que é a maior industria a seguir ao porno, advogados, nos eua...

E se calhar nem a vortech está por detrás disto. (não faço ideia)

Parece ser uma firma privada de advogados, que NÂO PRODUZEM, são literalmente PARASITAS do sistema, e que deveriam ser eliminados...
agora ganham o processo, ganham muitos dolares, e ...vão atacar outros...
enfim...
é um dos podres do capitalismo, onde quem produz e quem faz as coisas, e quem trabalha, são os que sofrem mais ás custas destes parasitas entre outros...
 :Frown: 

mais exemplo...

http://iphoneinsides.forumeiros.com/...uniao-europeia

O problema é que muito antes da apple fazer este ipad, já existiam tablets...acho que mesmo no star trek existia coisas do genero...estar a dizer que reinventaram o tablet, ou inventaram estão a ser hipocritas...
vejo coisas muito negras para o desenvolvimento...

lembro-me de uma firma de advogados estar a meter processos contra cientistas, que estavam a usar partes do DNA na busca de curas como o cancro, porque alguem meteu esse DNA patenteado, e logo ninguem poderia fazer estudos....
lol
onde isto chegou.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Para os americanos está a começar a festa  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche: 

A táctica da Microsoft até há uns anos atrás era tipo... surgia um produto de uma empresa concorrente que disputava o mercado ou até tinha mais sucesso que o produto Microsoft: simplesmente, era adquirida. Entretanto com as normas europeias esse tipo de monopólio e aquisição de toda e qualquer competição já definiu regras mais rígidas nos mercados, pelo menos aqui na Europa, volta e meio levam processos por concorrência desleal (famoso caso do Internet Exploxer vs concorrentes).

Não sei se será guerra comercial EUA vs EUROPA, poderá ser, mas até acredito que não seja... Nos EUA eles têm um sistema muito complexo para defesa dos direitos dos consumidores que qualquer fabricante ou produtor está sujeito a levar um processo judicial e normalmente acaba por ter de entregar carcanhol, tanto às "vítimas" (clientes) como aos seus "defensores" (advogados).


Eu diria que em termos de bom senso, a Tunze poderá ser obrigada (de certa forma com justiça) a fazer a retoma desses três modelos e reembolsar o cliente. Se estes advogados avancarem para outro tipo de compensações, tipo danos "psicológicos" ("comprei um produto que dizia fazer 12000l/h e só faz 6000, fiquei deprimido, entrei na droga, no álcool, destruiu a minha vida"), arrisco-me a prognosticar que a Tunze simplesmente poderá retirar-se do mercado norte-americano.

Há tempos houve também uns problemas com portáteis Toshiba que tinham um suposto "defeito no leitor de disquetes", que na realidade não era bem defeito, mas eles lá conseguiram que os japoneses pagassem e bem fortes indemnizações aos clientes norte-americanos...

Sinceramente parece-me que neste caso da Tunze podem ter razão e então tentar chegar a acordo com a empresa para reembolso ou resolução do problema. De qualquer forma, se além disto também estiver por detrás uma guerra comercial EUA vs GER/EUR, que não acho óbvio, mas também se for verdade não me admirava nada...

Da terra daqueles Jankees tudo é possível...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> Para os americanos está a começar a festa   
> 
> A táctica da Microsoft até há uns anos atrás era tipo... surgia um produto de uma empresa concorrente que disputava o mercado ou até tinha mais sucesso que o produto Microsoft: simplesmente, era adquirida. Entretanto com as normas europeias esse tipo de monopólio e aquisição de toda e qualquer competição já definiu regras mais rígidas nos mercados, pelo menos aqui na Europa, volta e meio levam processos por concorrência desleal (famoso caso do Internet Exploxer vs concorrentes).
> 
> Não sei se será guerra comercial EUA vs EUROPA, poderá ser, mas até acredito que não seja... Nos EUA eles têm um sistema muito complexo para defesa dos direitos dos consumidores que qualquer fabricante ou produtor está sujeito a levar um processo judicial e normalmente acaba por ter de entregar carcanhol, tanto às "vítimas" (clientes) como aos seus "defensores" (advogados).
> 
> 
> ...


A microsoft tem a fama, e a reputação...
de muita mázinha, mas a apple tem lucros muito acima da tal microsoft. (neste momento)

Eu sinceramente acho que a microsoft nem é má de todo...

O sistema PC, que é aberto, e onde no sistema operativo da microsoft, podemos programar sem estar afectados com o consentimento da apple...ou microsoft
(diferente do sistema dos ipads e iphones)

Imaginem um mundo só com os apple macintosh...e onde esta tivesse a hegemonia.
claro está que um programa por exemplo para o arduino não sairia, porque tinha de passar pelos ditames da apple...

O steve jobs está doente parece, e a APPLE é agora o big bully...

dizer que a samsung copiou o design do ipad, porque tem um lcd e tem os cantos redondos, é a loucura...
queriam o quê?
angulos rectos?

A microsoft no séc Passado já fazia tablets com cantos redondos, embora não existisse mercado, e até a samsung tinha um photo moldura digital preta e com cantos redondos...
lol

bom...claro está que é um ver se te havia de advogados...

Eu não compro apple porque sou inteligente...e tu?
em termos de portabilidade e computação um netbook, é praticamente um tablet, e tem sistema operativo da microsoft, ou melhor ainda linux.
lol

A microsoft também tem estes modelos da MERDX, como a consola xbox, como SONY com a ps3, e muitos outros.
sistemas que são nossos, mas não são porque não podemos por exemplo programar para eles. por exemplo muitos outros sistemas...

O futuro do PC, pode estar negro, mas só se o consumidor não for inteligente e ir no canto destes...
claro está que estas empresas que gastam rios de dinheiro em litigios diversos, em vez de inovar e ser melhor que os outros, vão querer é investir no campo de batalha dos tribunais, e isto não avança.

VIVA O PC, fora com os sistemas  proprietários dos outros!
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> Para os americanos está a começar a festa   
> 
> A táctica da Microsoft até há uns anos atrás era tipo... surgia um produto de uma empresa concorrente que disputava o mercado ou até tinha mais sucesso que o produto Microsoft: simplesmente, era adquirida. Entretanto com as normas europeias esse tipo de monopólio e aquisição de toda e qualquer competição já definiu regras mais rígidas nos mercados, pelo menos aqui na Europa, volta e meio levam processos por concorrência desleal (famoso caso do Internet Exploxer vs concorrentes).
> 
> Não sei se será guerra comercial EUA vs EUROPA, poderá ser, mas até acredito que não seja... Nos EUA eles têm um sistema muito complexo para defesa dos direitos dos consumidores que qualquer fabricante ou produtor está sujeito a levar um processo judicial e normalmente acaba por ter de entregar carcanhol, tanto às "vítimas" (clientes) como aos seus "defensores" (advogados).
> 
> 
> ...


Queres melhor hegemonia que a google...
com os seus motores de busca?

A google, está também a adquirir n patentes de terceiros, com o unico proposito de começar a usar os tribunais para travar a concorrencia...e a google, ninguém diz mal.
é como a apple...

A microsoft já há muito tempo que deixou de ser o mais importante player nisto da electronica.
E apareceram outros bem piores a todos os niveis que deixam os consumidores piores servidos, com produtos mais caros.

A apple é para mim o exemplo do status só pelo status.
aparencias...
 :Big Grin: 

claro está que eu uso um telemovel de 10 euros.
 :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 
O que posso acrescentar é que a opinião de vários "grandes" deste universo da industria é de opinião que isto trata-se de uma manobra de advogados para sacar dinheiro e naturalmente estão contra isto a começar pelo próprio Sanjay que fico aborrecido, não concorda com tal acto até porque o objectivo do estudo não era nem nunca foi o de provocar dano comercial a quem quer que fosse e disse estar agora a guardar pela intimação para comparecer como testemunha. A empresa que moveu a acção é um gigante da advocacia nos EUA com grande fama e trabalho neste campo juridico, a desfesa do consumidor (palavras dessa empresa). Agora os "grandes" deste universo cujos nomes não vou divulgar por razões obvias uma vez que estes dados e informações são trocados em sede confidencial, temem que a Tunze saia do mercado Americano ou possa mesmo vir a fechar portas, dado terem já assistido a casos identicos que pura e simplesmente acabaram com as empresas envolvidas ... um deles acabou com uma coneituada empresa que produzia candeeiros de leds para aquários e os proprietários ficaram sem nada, sem emprego, sem modo de vida e sustento além das indemnização a que foram obrigados. Esperemos que esta manobra não surta grande efeito, até porque não só a TUNZE assumiu a responsabilidade como o dano não é assim tão critico como o pintam. O sentimento dos "grandes" deste universo em que navegamos, é o de que além de serem contra por muitas razões além das que mencionei, sentem que existe algo de menos claro (vou escrever assim) nesta situação. Não se sabe ainda exactamente quem moveu a acção e colocou esta firma de advogados em movimento, mas há suspeitas e há pedidos não só no comunicado mas também em vários fóruns para que todos os que se sintam lesados se juntem queixem e movam acção conjunta com esta companhia de advogados que naturalmente lhes agradece antecipadamente ...
Vou acompanhar a situação e vou dando noticias. Se calhar deveria de haver um movimento de contra-acção em favor da TUNZE que como disse assumiu a situação e digam o que disserem não há industrias e produtos perfeitos e não acredito que houvesse dolo, talvez menos cuidado no desenvolvimento do produto e respectiva pesquisa e métodos de avaliação/ensaio.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink: 
Post Scriptum: Espero que aqui no reefforum ninguém tenha tido uma depressão por causa destas bombas ...

----------


## António Vitor

> O que posso acrescentar é que a opinião de vários "grandes" deste universo da industria é de opinião que isto trata-se de uma manobra de advogados para sacar dinheiro e naturalmente estão contra isto a começar pelo próprio Sanjay que fico aborrecido, não concorda com tal acto até porque o objectivo do estudo não era nem nunca foi o de provocar dano comercial a quem quer que fosse e disse estar agora a guardar pela intimação para comparecer como testemunha. A empresa que moveu a acção é um gigante da advocacia nos EUA com grande fama e trabalho neste campo juridico, a desfesa do consumidor (palavras dessa empresa). Agora os "grandes" deste universo cujos nomes não vou divulgar por razões obvias uma vez que estes dados e informações são trocados em sede confidencial, temem que a Tunze saia do mercado Americano ou possa mesmo vir a fechar portas, dado terem já assistido a casos identicos que pura e simplesmente acabaram com as empresas envolvidas ... um deles acabou com uma coneituada empresa que produzia candeeiros de leds para aquários e os proprietários ficaram sem nada, sem emprego, sem modo de vida e sustento além das indemnização a que foram obrigados. Esperemos que esta manobra não surta grande efeito, até porque não só a TUNZE assumiu a responsabilidade como o dano não é assim tão critico como o pintam. O sentimento dos "grandes" deste universo em que navegamos, é o de que além de serem contra por muitas razões além das que mencionei, sentem que existe algo de menos claro (vou escrever assim) nesta situação. Não se sabe ainda exactamente quem moveu a acção e colocou esta firma de advogados em movimento, mas há suspeitas e há pedidos não só no comunicado mas também em vários fóruns para que todos os que se sintam lesados se juntem queixem e movam acção conjunta com esta companhia de advogados que naturalmente lhes agradece antecipadamente ...
> Vou acompanhar a situação e vou dando noticias. Se calhar deveria de haver um movimento de contra-acção em favor da TUNZE que como disse assumiu a situação e digam o que disserem não há industrias e produtos perfeitos e não acredito que houvesse dolo, talvez menos cuidado no desenvolvimento do produto e respectiva pesquisa e métodos de avaliação/ensaio.
> 
> Pedro Nuno 
> Post Scriptum: Espero que aqui no reefforum ninguém tenha tido uma depressão por causa destas bombas ...


Os americanos querem é sunsun...
 :Big Grin: 

tinha mais razões de queixa com uma koralea, que aqueles que se sentem frustrados com o menor débito das tunze, para o anunciado...
podia mesmo ter morrido, e acho que ai sim era caso para um destes julgamentos...e não movi nada...

2 koralea, e ambas tiveram o mesmo problema, assembled in china... uma deixou de dar a outra ao deixar de dar, colocou corrente na água.
presumo que isto tivesse acontecido a mais pessoas, reparem 2 bombas...e em ambas com o mesmo problema...que eu saiba nenhuma firma moveu processo contra eles.

portanto para esta firma ter descoberto isto, um artigo obscuro das grandes massas, parece também que é óbvio que foram aconselhados ou pagos para o efeito.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Acho que neste momento o melhor protesto que podemos fazer é pegarmos nas nossas Vortechs, juntar uma ou duas bandeirinhas dos EUA em cada lado, adquirir um belo whiskey Jack Daniels, pegar num belo isqueiro Zippo, e acendermos todo o conjunto... e entoar em cântico "Allah Tunze!!! Allah Tunze!!! Allahu Akbar!!!"  :Xmascheers:   :yb624:   :SbSourire2: 

E pessoalmente, como nunca adquiri uma Vortech, estou a pensar protestar e adquirir um ou dois kits Tunze 6055, só para os chatear...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Continuação da Saga...




> Tunze has been hard at work getting all the large Tunze Stream pumps flowing up to specification, and a simple fix is already available for the Stream 6105 propeller pump. Current owners of Tunze Stream 6105 in North America can now contact Tunze-USA requesting a 24 volt jumper to replace the previous 18 volt jumper which will increase the pumps RPMs and the subsequent flowrate will be increased to 3300 gallons per hour.
> 
> To get a replacement jumper for your Tunze Stream 6105, contact Tunze USA via email (tunze at sbcglobal dot net) with your name, address and the model number of your power supply, either the 6101.240 or the 6105.240, as two power supplies have been used over the years. Tunze has further improved the flow of the Stream 6105 with a wider flow nozzle which will ship with all new Stream 6105 by the end of November, and a wide flow kit will be available separately for $30 about that time as well. Fixes for the Stream 6205 and 6305 are expected to become available towards the end of the year and around the time of InterZoo, respectively.


Tunze Stream 6105 fix now available from Tunze, 24v jumper ups the flow to 3300gph

Solução polémica, reconheço... pois o consumo W upa upa, irá aumentar...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> Continuação da Saga...
> 
> 
> 
> Tunze Stream 6105 fix now available from Tunze, 24v jumper ups the flow to 3300gph
> 
> Solução polémica, reconheço... pois o consumo W upa upa, irá aumentar...


tenho aqui carradas de jumpers desses, aliás comprei umas fontes chinocas, que são as mesmas que os gajos da tunze andam a usar nas bombas deles, por coincidencia...
as fontes muda-se a tensão por jumpers.
e são as mesmissimas fontes.
lol

----------

